# Simply Tank « 50L



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

*Another chance « 50L*

Setup:

- Created: 15.07.2007 
- Dimension: 62 x 26 x 32
- Liters: 51 (L) 
- Lighting: 2 X 20wts Hagen 
- Filtration: Hagen Aquaclear 150
- Substrates: Laterita + Humus + Basalto + Sand 
- CO2: Diy
- Temperature: 28ºC

Flora: 
- Vesicularia Dubyana, Microsorum Narrow, Echinodorus Tenellus, Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Blyxa Japonica, Valisneria nana and Vallisneria spiralis, Crypto wendtii, Microsorum pteropus, Ludwigia Glandulosa.

Fauna: 
- 5 Hyphessobrycon eques
- 5 Hemigrammus rhodostomus
- 4 Otocinclus spp
- 2 Pomacea bridgesi
- 1 Nannostumus


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

very nice setup. 
very bright.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Macro Nymphaea Micrantha:


----------



## mrbman7 (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, looks realy good. I'm suprised there aren't more replies on this one! Very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice, Very colourful and vibrant.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

any updates on this tank?


----------



## playaslk (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice tank, great colors


----------

